# Grazonnext Supplemental Label to Expire April 7, 2020...



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

For those of you using Grazonnext and selling hay off the farm under the supplemental label, I just noticed the supplemental label that allows it is set to expire April 7, 2020.









Question is - will a new label replace it with more states added (hopefully VA) ?

Anyone hearing anything on the next Grazonnext supplemental label?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Just asked our agronomist, he had heard rumors of widening restrictions on it as people weren’t following restrictions close enough. Take it for what it it’s worth, he said he heard that at short course, which has a tendency of being just a big 3 day bender for some.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

What happens here a lot is the county or state sprays the ditch and the farmer doesn’t know it and he cuts it a week or 2 later or even next day.Makes the hay and feeds or sells it.Manure gets spread and if beans planted they die.


----------

